# Advice sought on travel to Cuba



## Vivid Color (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to travel to Cuba next year, taking either a photographic tour or workshop. I'd really like to go there before capitalism and commercialism over run the place. 

Because of my job, I have to travel in a manner that is 100% in compliance with US federal statutes and regulations. So an approved tour is the only way I can go. (Please do not suggest ways that I could get around this because that is just not an option.) 

I would love to hear from any of you if you have gone to Cuba on a tour that is compliant with US law. Recommendations and advice are greatly appreciated. And if you've gone to Cuba in some other manner, I'd still be interested in hearing where you went and what you really enjoyed seeing and doing as that might help me focus my tour options. 

Cheers,

Vivid


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

There are lots of tours run out of Canada... I have no idea how they would comply with US laws...


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you, Don. I think the tour has to be approved by the US Treasury Department.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 26, 2014)

While the travel restrictions for Americans traveling to Cuba have been relaxed, there are still some restrictions.

First, you need to find a Cubian travel agency that is approved by the US Department of State. Two that come to mind are "Insight Cuba" and "Central Holidays". There are probably more. 

However, there are still restrictions on what you can do and where you can go in Cuba -- some of them may be incompatable with photography. 

Here is a good articles that explains some of it. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/travel/cuba-doing-it-your-way.html?_r=0
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/travel/cuba-going-with-a-tour-company.html

The catch is that you have to go on a "people meeting people" type tour. This means that you won't be able to wander around nature taking pictures. It is not a general tourist vacation. There are still a lot of restrictions on how much money you can spend and what you can spend on it.

Until the US stops its stupid and emotionally based embargo on Cuba, it is still tough for Americans to travel to Cuba.. especially if you have a clearance or other employment restrictions. 

There are ways to get around the legalities, but they are best not discussed on this forum. 

Short answer: Cuba is still not a friendly American photography location.

It is too bad. I used to be an avid Scuba diver. Americans are the only people not allowed to dive Cuba (probably why Cuban waters are still clean and undamaged?). Due to childish national pride by the US, the only way I could dive in Cuba would be to deliberately circumvate US laws. Too bad. I hear that many parts of Cuba are beautiful. 

Soon, one of these days, we will grow up. :-\


----------

